# [SOLVED] P4C800 deluxe 3C940 kernel 2.6.21-r1 skge

## dom_

Hello,

I wanted to change the driver for my network controler which is supposed to be a 3c940 

(P4C800 deluxe) as the sk98lin is deprecated and will be removed in favor of skge.

The output of lspci is : 

```

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: SysKonnect SK-9871 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-ZX Adapter, PCI64, Fiber ZX/SC (rev 10)

        Subsystem: SysKonnect SK-9871 V2.0 Gigabit Ethernet 1000Base-ZX Adapter, PCI64, Fiber ZX/SC

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 22

        Memory at feaf8000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at d400 [size=256]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

```

When using sk98lin, everything is just working fine. Here is the output of dmesg :

```

sk98lin: driver has been replaced by the skge driver and is scheduled for removal

eth0: 3Com Gigabit LOM (3C940)

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  disabled

    tx-checksum:     disabled

    rx-checksum:     disabled

```

When I try to use skge driver, it doesn't work. Here are the errors i get when trying to /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start :

```

 * Starting eth0

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.103

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument                                                                            [ ok ]

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Invalid argument

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.1.1 ...

SIOCADDRT: No such process                                                                                [ !! ]

```

Here is the output of dmesg for the skge module :

```

skge 1.10 addr 0xfeaf8000 irq 22 chip Yukon rev 1

skge 0000:02:05.0: bad (zero?) ethernet address in rom

skge eth0: addr 00:00:00:00:00:00

```

Any help would be very much appreciated.

edit: solved , see last posts

@+

domLast edited by dom_ on Sun May 27, 2007 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mudrii

after boot try to modprobe it  manualy

----------

## dom_

This is what i did, 

I tried sky2 module too, no success, 

I will try to move those modules and insmod them after boot and post the result.

thank you.

dom

----------

## VoVaN

I have the same motherboard and skge driver works just fine here with the latest stable gentoo sources (2.6.20-gentoo-r :Cool: . Nevertheless, I didn't test the kernel version you're using.

----------

## mudrii

dom_ you can try to move to more stable kernel  :Wink: 

----------

## dom_

Hello,

I tried to insmod after reboot and no good result with that.

Just to say i also tried mm-sources-2.6.22 and it didn't work.

Thanks VoVaN and mudrii, 

i'll try to get it work with 2.6.20. the problem is that i didn't find any related problem 

on the kernel.org mailing list. I'll post there if the 2.6.20 works for me too. 

VoVan, can you tell me which bios revision you are running ? 

@+

dom

----------

## VoVaN

 *dom_ wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I tried to insmod after reboot and no good result with that.
> 
> Just to say i also tried mm-sources-2.6.22 and it didn't work.
> ...

 

BIOS: 1021.004 (05/24/2005)

----------

## dom_

 *VoVaN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> BIOS: 1021.004 (05/24/2005)

 

Thank you for the reply, i'm running 1021 beta 5, i tried revision 1019 without success.

This thing is driving me mad. 

Hardware : 

3 sata disks set to ide mode, 2 ide disks + 1 cdrom

1 agp ati x800 video card

1 pc tv rave 

The thing in bios I have that can be involved here :

- All IRQs are set to available, 

- acpi on, apic on

- hyperthreading on

I tried various combination IRQ reserved, acpi apic on/off, hyperthreading off ... with no success

perhaps a bad harware.

The error message from skge is strange, it complains about a bad mac address :

```
skge 1.10 addr 0xfeaf8000 irq 21 chip Yukon rev 1

skge 0000:02:05.0: bad (zero?) ethernet address in rom

skge eth0: addr 00:00:00:00:00:00

```

the strange thing is that with sk98lin, the mac adresse is also 00:00:00:00:00:00, but it works.

I tried another time to insmod skge, it didn't work the first time but i get it to work with :

```
ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 hw ether 12:34:56:78:90:12

ifconfig eth0 up

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

Here is the output for that lines in dmesg:

```

skge 1.10 addr 0xfeaf8000 irq 21 chip Yukon rev 1

skge 0000:02:05.0: bad (zero?) ethernet address in rom

skge eth0: addr 00:00:00:00:00:00

skge eth0: enabling interface

skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

skge eth0: disabling interface

skge eth0: enabling interface

skge eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

```

I'm going to set mac_eth0 in conf.d/net and reboot to see what will happen.

@+

dom

----------

## dom_

Putting that in /etc/conf.d/net did the job :

```
mac_eth0=( "12:34:56:78:90:12" );
```

If someone has an idea of the reason why my mac address is set to 0, i'll take it ....

@+

dom

----------

